# biggest flathead of the year so far



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I finally caught a decent flathead tonight, biggest fish I have caught in a couple years.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

That thing looks like a tank!
Way to go!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

dang that fish is huge! Congrats!

Did you get a length/weight? !!! :B !!!

also more details, how long did it take to get it in, did it go on any huge runs, try to snag you up in brush, bait, etc.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

now thats a fish! congrads!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Not as big as the pic makes it look, was around 30-lbs.I caught it using a ugly stik tiger rod medium action, abu garcia 6500 reel loaded with 20-lb berkly biggame line..It put up a good fight, and the fish was released right after the picture...Bait was a live gold fish.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

flathunter

leckigs gonna be posting a picture of a large goldfish? that a friend of his caught today in the scioto. we were wondering if it was too big to use as flathead bait. I saw a 2 foot bright orange koi the other day too but thats probably too big. Once again great fish. Probably not the 50 lber you were hoping for but still awesome. This is just warming up for the fall BIGUNS!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

aha1!jack is back in the game.nice fish,jack.
does look bigger,but then all your fishes look bigger since you lost all that weight


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice fish, it looks like the twin brother of the fish in your avatar. What length tiger rod do have? I am looking into getting a rig, I am going with the new 6600 c4 but have not decided on the rod yet. Thanks for pics and the info. S


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrats on the nice fish ...way to go....


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

great fish jack. i cant wait to get down there and fish with you this fall


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

Nice goin' Jack! Hope to have some of my pics up here, as soon as i can get out - I am hoping this fall is as good as last year!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

nice fish glad u released it to!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

PS-The camera man was GREAT.

(Yeap it was me, I was the one that took that GREAT picture!)


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats on the fish


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes sir Bryan did a nice job as camera man, I am sure I will be returning the favor soon.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats Jack nice fish!!!Glad to see ya get a good one


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish.  Bet it was fun landing him on the tackle you described. Good luck on getting a bigger one.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Landing him, fun? Shoot it was down right LUCKY. The darn thing turned, flipped & BROKE the line at the bank, but it was too tired out to swim away before Jack lipped it. The thing about broke Jacks wrist it flipped so hard & fast.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jack

Nice fish. Sounds like your catlike reflexes were needed to land it  

It might be the flathead are already starting to feed hard.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby, 

You & Magis would use the flats we catch as bait! I dont know how you guys do it!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i heard Bryan got so mad and jealous that you caught it that he packed up and left?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea he did, now he wont fish with me anymore.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Not quite! Shoot I was ready to go after he caught it, that hole is the "One Fish Hole". Jack what's it been, 2 Flats over 20#'s in the last 3 years or so? You deserved that one plsu the 40 thats still there!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to dump out 25 bucks worth of gold fish, cause Mellon went storming up the bank to my truck...LOL!..I hope he catches one next time, I think I will wait a couple hrs before casting out, give Bryan a better shot!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

About like I did when Mike caught his 34 last week, I was ready to go, Because another hit was almost imposible.


----------

